# Two Wheeled Trailer Owners



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

What type do you ride? What do you use it for?

I have nice set of wheels + Phil Wood Wheelchair hubs that are begging to be built into a two wheeled trailer. I am most interested in the attachment mechanism, I have seen both seatpost and Chainstay type connections, and was wondering about the pros and cons of each.

THanks,


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Bent,

I have pulled a two wheeled trailer using the axle hub mount. It worked very well and was an easy on/off. The mount left on the bike was not even noticable when not in use.

I have also pulled a trail-a-bike and while not 2 wheeled it used the seatpost clamp mount. I didn't really care for the excess bulk of the mount when not towing and it was a PIA to install and remove the seatpost mount too. But having the weight pushing that high on the seatpost did make the handling feel strange at times. He could easily move the entire bike from side to side by shifting his weight. I'm not saying it was bad at all. It was great being able to take the little guy along on longer rides before he could really ride a bike. 

HTH,
Flyn G


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Bent, don't you have a Nashbar trailer now? I would think you could convert that to a two-wheel trailer. I'm not a big fan of the mounting mechanism the Nashbar trailer uses, but I also have a trail-a-bike. If I'm not careful the Trail-a-bike mount makes holes in my shorts, and it has the best mount I've seen for a half-bike for a kid.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Hey Bent, don't you have a Nashbar trailer now? I would think you could convert that to a two-wheel trailer. I'm not a big fan of the mounting mechanism the Nashbar trailer uses, but I also have a trail-a-bike. If I'm not careful the Trail-a-bike mount makes holes in my shorts, and it has the best mount I've seen for a half-bike for a kid.


I do, but I was thinking that a carbon fiber two wheeled model would be awesome...


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

I have three Burley trailers. The original D'Lite I bought 20 years ago when my youngest would fit inside, and I still have it (although it's folded and hanging in the basement). I also have a Burley Tail Wagon (the original covered-wagon style) and a Nomad cargo.

I like the chainstay attachment Burley uses; they have a universal type nylon hitch that attaches to the triangle, and then they have a better hitch setup that either attaches using the rear skewer or replaces the rear skewer depending on what you want. The chainstay attachment, over twenty years of occasional use, seems to be stable and effective.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

BentChainring said:


> I do, but I was thinking that a carbon fiber two wheeled model would be awesome...


You could buy just the hitch part of a BOB, and build the rest, or do you want all CF? You could also do machined aluminum dropouts and just get a BOB axle.


----------



## wetzk (Aug 28, 2009)

I also have 3 trailers a Burley Nomad and a Paddleboy Flyer and a homebuilt and I've converted all 3 to the Burley hitch. I'm using the forged hitch that attaches to the rear skewer. It's very quick to hookup up and disconnect and so far has proved trouble free.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> You could buy just the hitch part of a BOB, and build the rest, or do you want all CF? You could also do machined aluminum dropouts and just get a BOB axle.


I think I may use one of the mounts that REI sells for a Burly knockoff. I want to put the universal joint on the trailer, and hard mount the attachment to the bike (so there is no way the rear wheel can hit the link.

The link can be ALuminum, but I think the body of the trailer is going to be Carbon. I am thinking of going for a teardrop look, with cambered wheels for stability, maybe recessed into the body... and maybe some racing stripes


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I had been borrowing a friend’s older (pre-1998) Burley D’Lite trailer for a year, but finally broke down and bought the new (very freakin’ expensive!) Burley D’Lite ST. Much better build quality than those crappy ones they sell at Performance, I know, since I first bought one of them… only to return it to Performance the same day!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

BentChainring said:


> I think I may use one of the mounts that REI sells for a Burly knockoff. I want to put the universal joint on the trailer, and hard mount the attachment to the bike (so there is no way the rear wheel can hit the link.


I've owned and pulled Burly knockoff trailers for kids, trail-a-bikes, Nashbar trailers, and BOBs. The BOB hitch is by far my favorite. Hands down, no close second-place. FWIW. I have never pulled a real Burly though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

BentChainring said:


> I think I may use one of the mounts that REI sells for a Burly knockoff. I want to put the universal joint on the trailer, and hard mount the attachment to the bike (so there is no way the rear wheel can hit the link.
> 
> *The link can be ALuminum, but I think the body of the trailer is going to be Carbon. I am thinking of going for a teardrop look, with cambered wheels for stability, maybe recessed into the body... and maybe some racing stripes :*)



I'm in line for serial number 2 .............


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I'm in line for serial number 2 .............


Does this mean I should make proper molds for the composite body?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

BentChainring said:


> Does this mean I should make proper molds for the composite body?


I'm thinking yes, especially if you use a BOB hitch!!!

Is it too soon to claim #3?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Sooo...

Yalls might be interested in something like this... How deep (tall) do you want the cargo compartment?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Me like that.

I think you want it to be 12 to 15 inches ???

What says MOPI?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Me like that.
> 
> I think you want it to be 12 to 15 inches ???
> 
> What says MOPI?


With the scale of that drawing, it would be roughly 20" at its thickest, and 30-40" long...( 51cm thick, and 76-100 of your scent-o-meetres long )


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

BentChainring said:


> With the scale of that drawing, it would be roughly 20" at its thickest, and 30-40" long...( 51cm thick, and 76-100 of your scent-o-meetres long )



That would be poifect.

Now that you've expressed it in dimensions that make sense.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> That would be poifect.
> 
> Now that you've expressed it in dimensions that make sense.


Hmmm... Now, If I can make this semi-waterproof... and lock-able... it would be the ultimate touring companion... no?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

BentChainring said:


> Hmmm... Now, If I can make this semi-waterproof... and lock-able... it would be the ultimate touring companion... no?


Well .............

possibly, almost, the ultimate companion.

It isn't blond after all.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Well .............
> 
> possibly, almost, the ultimate companion.
> 
> It isn't blond after all.


I can make it out of Kevlar fabric as well...


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you've got it sized right. I'm assuming at least semi-aero from above. Very cool.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not an engineer but have lots of experience with Fiberglass, Kevlar, and Carbon with regard to kayaks and their fabrication. Carbon is brittle (NOT starting a carbon material flame war, really) So is Kevlar to some extent. I have used foam stringers across the bottom of boats of those materials to reduce flex and the risk of cracking the material when loads are to be hauled (especially on a flat bottom). Check out this page from Wenonah Canoe and their use of foam stringers: http://www.wenonah.com/craftsmanship/composite_canoes_structure.php

Also check out : http://www.wenonah.com/video/

I'd make it big enough to load a packed 70 liter backpack for a weeks worth of backpacking.

singlecross


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I've got a Burley, if you want to swing by and check it out.

You can also look at my trailer.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> I've got a Burley, if you want to swing by and check it out.
> 
> You can also look at my trailer.


I was just thinking that I need to look at a burly on the way home from SM this morning (RG is going to Hawaii)... Doh!

I still have your keychain.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

singlecross said:


> I'm not an engineer but have lots of experience with Fiberglass, Kevlar, and Carbon with regard to kayaks and their fabrication. Carbon is brittle (NOT starting a carbon material flame war, really) So is Kevlar to some extent. I have used foam stringers across the bottom of boats of those materials to reduce flex and the risk of cracking the material when loads are to be hauled (especially on a flat bottom). Check out this page from Wenonah Canoe and their use of foam stringers: http://www.wenonah.com/craftsmanship/composite_canoes_structure.php
> 
> Also check out : http://www.wenonah.com/video/
> 
> ...


It wont be just single layer carbon or kevlar. There will be core material, I have to do some experimenting to determine exactly what is cost effective, and strongest for this application (honeycomb is damn expensive!)


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok, going to bump this thread. I've got an old-style Burley Nomad with the classic nylon chainstay-seatstay hitch system.
I'm wanting to change the hitch system to the newer QR-attachment style so I can use it with my fancy self-asploding CF rigs as well as my trusty steel Gunnars. Figured somebody on this forum would have some experience with this. I know I need the forged hitch that stays on the bike, but what exact part replaces the actual hitch on the trailer?
Cheers.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

epicxt said:


> Ok, going to bump this thread. I've got an old-style Burley Nomad with the classic nylon chainstay-seatstay hitch system.
> I'm wanting to change the hitch system to the newer QR-attachment style so I can use it with my fancy self-asploding CF rigs as well as my trusty steel Gunnars. Figured somebody on this forum would have some experience with this. I know I need the forged hitch that stays on the bike, but what exact part replaces the actual hitch on the trailer?
> Cheers.


I was bored, so here you go. Make sure you read everything!


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks! Now, how is it possible that Amazon's prices are cheaper than QBP's?


----------

